# Resize Event?



## s-bolz (14. Nov 2005)

Hallöchen,

in meinem JFrame befinden sich zwei Panels, auf denen sich Zeichnungen befinden. Diese Panels sollen immer im Verhältnis 2:1 zueinander stehen und das einzige sein, was sich in dem frame befindet. Kann ich bei einem resize des users in irgendeinem listener darauf reagieren? Ich habe nur den WindowStateListener mit windowStateChanged() gefunden, der behandelt aber nur maximierung und Minimierung, nicht aber manuelle Größenveränderungen. In der Suche unter den alten Threads dieses Forums habe ich einen Hinweis gefunden, dass der WindowListener nur resize behandelt, wenn es abgeschlossen ist. Das ist genau das, was ich haben will, aber der WindowListener bietet doch gar keine Methode dazu an. Kann mir vielleicht einer von euch helfen?

Danke,

Basti.


----------



## s-bolz (14. Nov 2005)

vielleicht brauch ich ja auch nur ein anderes Layout, welches mir meine Komponenten automatisch resized.... welches sollte ich da nehmen? alternativ wäre es auch i.O. wenn eins der beiden panel immer eine fixe breite hat und das andere sich immer ändert... wie könnte ich denn in den beiden panel klassen auf die neue größe geeignet reagieren?


----------



## s-bolz (14. Nov 2005)

Habs gefunden:

componentsResized() im ComponentListener


----------

